# Your thoughts on the LGBT+ communities.



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

What are your thoughts?
I'm an asexual male.

Edit: Other communities.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 2, 2016)

I think it's great.  I used to consider myself asexual.  I do find my husband and some women attractive but I'm just not very into sex.  When I was younger and not attracted to anything at all, it was nice to have people who wouldn't make fun of me for my lack of drive so to speak.


----------



## himeki (Jul 2, 2016)

uhhh im somewhere on there, but im not entirely sure yet of where exactly i am. im not really sure how to respond to this? im also not sure whether im classed as lgbt+ because im hetero ace haha


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

My thoughts are that this will be locked...

Seriously though, I've got no problem with them. If they don't want to like anyone, that's fine, who says they have to? It doesn't really make sense to me tbh. But I'm not gonna judge of course.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Some of them can be really annoying but other than that I have no problems with them otherwise.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> Some of them can be really annoying but other than that I have no problems with them otherwise.



What do you mean by annoying?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't understand why someone would have a negative opinion or negative thoughts on asexual people? ace/aro people are cool, I have heard about the argument on whether cis/het ace people belong in the lgbt community or not and I've seen so much hate targeted at asexual people in relation to that, honestly it's so pointless, like who cares, really? but yeah, I obviously have nothing at all against them.


----------



## himeki (Jul 2, 2016)

Azure said:


> My thoughts are that this will be locked...
> 
> Seriously though, I've got no problem with them. If they don't want to like anyone, that's fine, who says they have to? It doesn't really make sense to me tbh. But I'm not gonna judge of course.



what do you mean by not like anyone? if you dont love anyone romantically thats aromantic not asexual x.x


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Azure said:


> My thoughts are that this will be locked...
> 
> Seriously though, I've got no problem with them. If they don't want to like anyone, that's fine, who says they have to? It doesn't really make sense to me tbh. But I'm not gonna judge of course.



You clearly don't know what asexual means, your confusing it with aromantic..


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 2, 2016)

Not really any specific thoughts. It's a perspective on sexuality that I personally - as someone who isn't asexual - will not understand but that doesn't mean I don't accept people who are asexual.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

My initial thought was "Why would anyone have anything against ace people" however I have remembered a few of my ace friends telling me that sex-repulsed ace people give non sex-repulsed ace people a hard time, and project a "more ace than thou" mindset as well as putting down anyone who isn't sex-repulsed whether they're ace or not. _That_ I don't like but I don't know how large of a portion of the ace community is like that.



Azure said:


> My thoughts are that this will be locked...
> 
> Seriously though, I've got no problem with them. If they don't want to like anyone, that's fine, who says they have to? It doesn't really make sense to me tbh. But I'm not gonna judge of course.



First off, that first bit is obviously you asking for trouble so I suggest knocking it off.

Secondly, it's not a "want", being asexual means you do not experience sexual attraction. This may or may not be paired with being aromantic, which is not experiencing romantic attraction.


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

You're missing out, yo xD

But seriously, it doesn't bother me one way or the other what someone's sexuality is. I've had a few asexual friends and it was almost cute how awkward they were about people talking about their relationships. I had an asexual guy friend that was weirded out by being hugged lol


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You clearly don't know what asexual means, your confusing it with aromantic..



Tell me if I'm wrong but isn't asexual that you basically do not have/have a very low amount sexual attraction?


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> You're missing out, yo xD



They're not "missing out" on anything they don't experience and/or have no desire in, that's rude as hell to say please be quiet.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong but isn't asexual that you basically do not have/have a very low amount sexual attraction?



Yes, Aromantic however is when you dont want a relationship, we don't have any desire to have sexual intercourse.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't really care. I mean I feel like sometimes romance may be good but true love is difficult and I mean you may as well enjoy the other things while along for the ride, right?.

Edit:
It was nice seeing you thread, may you rest in peace.


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> They're not "missing out" on anything they don't experience and/or have no desire in, that's rude as hell to say please be quiet.



Unbunch your panties and learn to take a joke.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> You're missing out, yo xD
> 
> But seriously, it doesn't bother me one way or the other what someone's sexuality is. I've had a few asexual friends and it was almost cute how awkward they were about people talking about their relationships. I had an asexual guy friend that was weirded out by being hugged lol



He was probably Aromatic & Asexual.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> Unbunch your panties and learn to take a joke.



Jokes are supposed to be funny.

You wouldn't joke to a gay man that he's "missing out" on sex with girls, or a lesbian that she's "missing out" on sex with guys, so why would you tell ace people they're missing out on anything even if it's a "joke"?

It's nasty is what it is.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

i'm aro ace lmao and the ace discourse is just .............., weird tbh

like, some parts of the community are really weird and bad but like. idk ??? i don't really ??? think it's bad? i don't really interact a lot w the ace community because i don't feel the need to but yeah

also i'm kinda confused as to why people have been starting to say **** about ace ppl and the ace community and calling us basically hets (even the not heteroromantic ones lmao) like wtf is up w that


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Jokes are supposed to be funny.
> 
> You wouldn't joke to a gay man that he's "missing out" on sex with girls, or a lesbian that she's "missing out" on sex with guys, so why would you tell ace people they're missing out on anything even if it's a "joke"?
> 
> It's nasty is what it is.



People like you taking offense to everything makes jokes not funny -___-


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> People like you taking offense to everything makes jokes not funny -___-



kool that your opinion is that we're missing out but it's not really a funny joke since we're told stuff like that a lot and many of us are aro/ace because of mental illness, trauma, abuse or something like that but Yeah Totally we're missing out. 

like honestly it's just kinda inappropriate to joke like that imo


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> People like you taking offense to everything makes jokes not funny -___-



No actually it's just that you aren't funny sorry sweatie xD

It's really easy to be funny without it being at the expense of people who already get enough crap on the daily


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

Look, I wasn't serious. I don't care one way or the other whether you feel emotional or physical attraction to people; that has nothing to do with me and I'm not looking down on you for being different. It was a joke. Get over it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> No actually it's just that you aren't funny sorry sweatie xD
> 
> It's really easy to be funny without it being at the expense of people who already get enough crap on the daily



Also, gross, don't call me sweetie. And you misspelled sweetie.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Why not apologize to the ace people in this thread that you disrespected even if by accident rather than telling them to get over it, that'd be a good idea.


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why not apologize to the ace people in this thread that you disrespected even if by accident rather than telling them to get over it, that'd be a good idea.



I wasn't disrespecting them, I wasn't devaluing their way of life, I was making a joke! It's not like I said something like "That's stupid, why don't you want to date people?". Why is everyone so easily offended these days??? And if you don't want this thread to get closed, I suggest you get back on topic. Jeez.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why not apologize to the ace people in this thread that you disrespected even if by accident rather than telling them to get over it, that'd be a good idea.



No offense, but why don't you just ignore a poorly taste joke. In all seriousness, as bad of taste it was. It was a joke, and bringing up all this drama isn't going to do anything apart from get you all in trouble. Pretty sure 99% of the population can be triggered for some reason. It is literally someone saying "You're missing out" in a joke manor. If you take it serious that's not going to do you any favours or them. No need for everyone to get triggered or whatever.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> No offence, but why don't you just ignore a poorly taste joke. In all seriousness, as bad of taste it was. It was a joke, and bringing up all this drama isn't going to do anything apart from get you all in trouble. Pretty sure 99% of the population can be triggered for some reason. It is literally someone saying "You're missing out" in a joke manor. If you take it serious that's not going to do you any flavors or them. No need for everyone to get triggered or whatever.


dang triggered jokes :// mii's comments were offensive to ace ppl and if he apologized it'd be over lawl


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Eh I don't care

I support all LGBT whatevers so yeah lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> dang triggered jokes :// mii's comments were offensive to ace ppl and if he apologized it'd be over lawl



It's not offensive as such, it's only offensive if you choose it to be offensive. Most of the youtubers these days are cracking jokes at different things, have you seen Leafy and such? I'm not saying that it was a good choice or anything, just saying that most jokes these days have something in them that can be taken offensively. They didn't intend for it to be serious.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

I didn't think it was that offence, like, if someone said to me "you're missing out" (with girls) I wouldn't even care.

But I ain't asexual so I can't really say


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> I wasn't disrespecting them, I wasn't devaluing their way of life, I was making a joke! It's not like I said something like "That's stupid, why don't you want to date people?". Why is everyone so easily offended these days??? And if you don't want this thread to get closed, I suggest you get back on topic. Jeez.



This is pretty on topic because it's only showcasing the crap ace people have to face.
Just because something was meant as a joke doesn't mean it isn't disrespectful.

Why do people get so offended when you tell them they said something offensive?



Liamslash said:


> No offence, but why don't you just ignore a poorly taste joke. In all seriousness, as bad of taste it was. It was a joke, and bringing up all this drama isn't going to do anything apart from get you all in trouble. Pretty sure 99% of the population can be triggered for some reason. It is literally someone saying "You're missing out" in a joke manor. If you take it serious that's not going to do you any flavors or them. No need for everyone to get triggered or whatever.



The joke didn't personally offend me. However I can recognize when something is offensive, and given the amount of likes I'm getting it seems like some people deserve an apology.
I don't think you guys understand that when a joke is made at someone's expense constantly, it turns into more than a joke because it directly contributes to the discrimination they face



Liamslash said:


> It's not offensive as such, it's only offensive if you choose it to be offensive.



I'm wheezing people don't _choose_ to be offended over anything


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> It's not offensive as such, it's only offensive if you choose it to be offensive. Most of the youtubers these days are cracking jokes at different things, have you seen Leafy and such? I'm not saying that it was a good choice or anything, just saying that most jokes these days have something in them that can be taken offensively. They didn't intend for it to be serious.


most youtubers do it so its okay? Oh some people murder so when I do it it's okay. Ok mayb he didn't intend for it to be srs but he can still say an apology and be a decent human being... hmm try me.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

but to actually get back on ace discussion hhhh 

i searched "ace discourse" on tumblr and honestly i'm kinda grossed out. yeah ik it's tumblr and Oh No Tumblr Is A Bad Place but honestly why is there so much hate.., like the ppl are being crappy af and i don't really get it..?? can't they just chill out lmao.........

i get that people dont want cishets in safe spaces for lgbt+ ppl. and i personally don't think that cishet aces would gain a lot from being included even on a personal level because, like, uh it doesn't really make a lot of sense since lgbt+ spaces are so very centred around oppression (like, pride was started because of oppression and stuff) and cishet aces or cishet aros do not face oppression  in that way.
negativity and harassment towards aromantics and asexuals are often based on other stuff, as sexism, gender roles, ableism n such. but that doesn't make it okay for people to harass and mock ace/aro people and spread hatred. people kind of need to stop saying that aces are "basically het" because that's just offensive af.

also i don't really get why people want to exclude us so badly but Yeah Sure Whatevr.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> most youtubers do it so its okay? Oh some people murder so when I do it it's okay. Ok mayb he didn't intend for it to be srs but he can still say an apology and be a decent human being... hmm try me.



Trust me, I have more jokes told at me then asexual people but I don't get triggered.
It's okay, you're not being racist or anything, just a harmless, bad taste joke.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> but to actually get back on ace discussion hhhh
> 
> i searched "ace discourse" on tumblr and honestly i'm kinda grossed out. yeah ik it's tumblr and Oh No Tumblr Is A Bad Place but honestly why is there so much hate.., like the ppl are being crappy af and i don't really get it..?? can't they just chill out lmao.........
> 
> ...



The tumblr ace community/discourse is a nightmare. I'm not even a part of it but a friend of mine is constantly getting into it with people and... lord

Like I realize ace people aren't oppressed but I don't see why you guys should be excluded when you certainly aren't the majority and constantly get told you're "broken" or something just like other LGBT people do


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Trust me, I have more jokes told at me then asexual people but I don't get triggered.
> It's okay, you're not being racist or anything, just a harmless, bad taste joke.



maybe you don't have traumatic memories attached to your sexuality and such aren't triggered by "harmless, bad taste joke"(s). :^)


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Trust me, I have more jokes told at me then asexual people but I don't get triggered.
> It's okay, you're not being racist or anything, just a harmless, bad taste joke.


you aren't the same ppl?? Idk and offending and triggering are completely different things so technically ur argument isn't valid lol. 2 wtf does racism have to do anything stop comparing 2 forms of discrimination lawl don't be a numpty the joke isn't harmless actually considering ur not ace and prob hasn't spoken to another ace if they felt it was harmless, try me again I'll snatch ur weave


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

Probably should leave and not say anything else.
There's always going to be people arguing.

Edit:
This is just to stop this becoming more off topic and starting more drama.
I could end you Crys.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 2, 2016)

Honestly, I get tired of the word "community" just getting thrown around randomly for every characteristic. I just don't give a s*** what anyone's sexuality is and it's a total non-factor on the list of people I consider as part of my "community". Why are people always looking for people like them? Find people who are different from you; it makes life more interesting.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> The tumblr ace community/discourse is a nightmare. I'm not even a part of it but a friend of mine is constantly getting into it with people and... lord
> 
> Like I realize ace people aren't oppressed but I don't see why you guys should be excluded when you certainly aren't the majority and constantly get told you're "broken" or something just like other LGBT people do



yeah ikr!! i think that for some people it can be important to be in the lgbt+ community even tho they're cishet because they feel like their ace or are identity is an important part of their identity. and i don't really get why aros/aces should be excluded. obviously people who don't experience same gender attraction and/or are trans shouldn't use words as q*eer since they're slurs directed towards trans and people who are attracted to people of the same gender. but, like... ?? i don't see why that means we gotta be excluded. 
in my opinion it is just way more harmful to try to force the aromantic/asexual community out of the lgbt+ community.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Honestly, I get tired of the word "community" just getting thrown around randomly for every characteristic. I just don't give a s*** what anyone's sexuality is and it's a total non-factor on the list of people I consider as part of my "community". Why are people always looking for people like them? Find people who are different from you; it makes life more interesting.



Aren't you straight? Obviously you wouldn't be looking for people like you for comfort and validation because literally everyone accepts you.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> but to actually get back on ace discussion hhhh
> 
> i searched "ace discourse" on tumblr and honestly i'm kinda grossed out. yeah ik it's tumblr and Oh No Tumblr Is A Bad Place but honestly why is there so much hate.., like the ppl are being crappy af and i don't really get it..?? can't they just chill out lmao.........
> 
> ...



I've seen so much tumblr discorse related to the ace community, it's everywhere, I don't get why other lgbt+ people are so angry about it? I get the cishet thing like you said, but I've seen people give ace people a lot of ****, maybe not the same level of opression that other lgbt+ people face but still. I don't have a problem at all with cishet ace/aro people being included if they want to be, it reminds me of the whole "remove the T from lgbt" discourse in that it's so pointless, like just harassing people just for the sake of it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Aren't you straight? Obviously you wouldn't be looking for people like you for comfort and validation because literally everyone accepts you.



lol true. 

that's another thing that i think is weird about people wanting to exclude ace/aro people from the community. we are not considered "normal" to straight people and we are constantly told we are going to find the right person one day, that we're weird etc. but now a big part of the lgbt+ community is saying "hey you are basically straight so um... leave?" and i don't really think it makes a lot of sense? 

can't we just be included but, like, everyone knows that ace aro people don't face oppression in the same way as trans and people who experience same gender attraction.? because then it doesn't really make any harm..?


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yeah ikr!! i think that for some people it can be important to be in the lgbt+ community even tho they're cishet because they feel like their ace or are identity is an important part of their identity. and i don't really get why aros/aces should be excluded. obviously people who don't experience same gender attraction and/or are trans shouldn't use words as q*eer since they're slurs directed towards trans and people who are attracted to people of the same gender. but, like... ?? i don't see why that means we gotta be excluded.
> in my opinion it is just way more harmful to try to force the aromantic/asexual community out of the lgbt+ community.


o I think I disagree with this a bit that cis and and not sga ace people shouldn't be in lgbt as they have their own different experiences and some sga and trans ppl have own separate experiences but that just my opinion rn


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Aren't you straight? Obviously you wouldn't be looking for people like you for comfort and validation because literally everyone accepts you.



Is it really necessary to look for people "like you" for comfort and validation? Isn't anyone who respects and appreciates you someone you can turn to for comfort and validation? Does it really matter what sexuality those people are?


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> o I think I disagree with this a bit that cis and and not sga ace people shouldn't be in lgbt as they have their own different experiences and some sga and trans ppl have own separate experiences but that just my opinion rn



yeah i get that. but to just actively kick us out of the lgbt+ community when that is where the ace community has been for a long time now is in my opinion the opposite of helpful to everyone. i don't think people have been going all "oh i'm ace so i totally know what it's like to be gay xD" before so why are people acting like that's what's happening when ace/aro ppl want to still be included in the lgbt+ community.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2016)

Be sure to respect each others opinions and try to keep "jokes" tasteful.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> what do you mean by not like anyone? if you dont love anyone romantically thats aromantic not asexual x.x



Ohh sorry I meant like sexually. I think that's right, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## seliph (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Is it really necessary to look for people "like you" for comfort and validation? Isn't anyone who respects and appreciates you someone you can turn to for comfort and validation? Does it really matter what sexuality those people are?



Yes? If you're struggling with something regarding your sexuality or your gender identity, it is much better to have someone who can empathize and knows not only how you feel, but exactly what they're talking about. If straight people are giving me a hard time about my sexuality I'd much rather talk with my LGBTA+ friends about it because I feel better knowing they can relate.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes, Aromantic however is when you dont want a relationship, we don't have any desire to have sexual intercourse.



That's what I meant in my original post. Should've worded it differently xD


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Is it really necessary to look for people "like you" for comfort and validation? Isn't anyone who respects and appreciates you someone you can turn to for comfort and validation? Does it really matter what sexuality those people are?



It's very beneficial to communicate with people "like you" specially in relation to sexuality/gender. Of course it is great having people who respect and support you, regardless of their sexuality, it is comforting knowing you have people there for you and it's usually greatly appreciated but honestly sometimes you feel wrong for who you are/who are attracted to (or not in this case) and speaking to people like you, or even knowing that there are people like you out there can make you feel less worthless, less confused, less messed-up. When the vast majority of the world isn't "like you", it's great to have a community of people who are, a community of people who understand how you feel and have experienced what you're going through, or at least something similar.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yeah i get that. but to just actively kick us out of the lgbt+ community when that is where the ace community has been for a long time now is in my opinion the opposite of helpful to everyone. i don't think people have been going all "oh i'm ace so i totally know what it's like to be gay xD" before so why are people acting like that's what's happening when ace/aro ppl want to still be included in the lgbt+ community.


hmm I guess I see where ur coming from but a place made from the backs of sga and trans ppl straight cis ppl (cis non sga aces) should be included imo as a line has to been drawn and for me including them not to be mean or insensitive but invalidates me and makes me feel unsafe.


----------



## vel (Jul 2, 2016)

Don't really have thoughts on this, I think they're normal people and should be treated normally. Haven't had any negative encounters with someone who is asexual, so I guess they're okay? I don't like treating people differently just because of their sexual or romantic preference, or what they identify as. They're just people, so I guess that's all I can say.


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 2, 2016)

No specific thoughts. What ever makes some one happy. We are all human.


----------



## ams (Jul 2, 2016)

I've never met any asexual people. I don't doubt that there are people who genuinely are asexual, but I think the word is used too often to describe people that are socially awkward or even on the spectrum which I find offensive. I've also met people who claim to be asexual when in reality they are suppressing their sexuality due to their (usually religious) beliefs. If I'm annoyed by these things I can't imagine how annoyed actual asexual people must be.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> hmm I guess I see where ur coming from but a place made from the backs of sga and trans ppl straight cis ppl (cis non sga aces) should be included imo as a line has to been drawn and for me including them not to be mean or insensitive but invalidates me and makes me feel unsafe.



How does it make you unsafe?


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> How does it make you unsafe?


have het ppl in a safe space for me makes me feel unsafe do to hate crimes and all that junk.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> have het ppl in a safe space for me makes me feel unsafe do to hate crimes and all that junk.



What does het mean, is it slang?


----------



## Isabella (Jul 2, 2016)

My honest opinion is that in the end it's literally nobodies business who you're having sex with or if you don't prefer/choose to have sex at all.
I would imagine being asexual is difficult in some cases, like if you are in a relationship with someone who isn't asexual you'd probably have to come to a lot of compromises or something idk. Or just the fact that everything is so sexualized and it's considered the norm.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> What does het mean, is it slang?



It means heterosexual/romantic


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2016)

IM asexual but I don't know what the hell the community is
I don't get involved


----------



## kayleee (Jul 2, 2016)

Is this thread fodder for starting an argument / getting people to be like "asexuality isn't real" or something? Cause unless this is bait for people's ****ty opinions I don't really get how this could be a discussion


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 2, 2016)

I used to think it was slightly odd.

But as I got older, I became more open minded. So I think the community as a whole is pretty cool


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 2, 2016)

Miii said:


> You're missing out, yo xD
> 
> But seriously, it doesn't bother me one way or the other what someone's sexuality is. I've had a few asexual friends and it was almost cute how awkward they were about people talking about their relationships. I had an asexual guy friend that was weirded out by being hugged lol



ok I laughed really hard when I got what u meant

and I'm asexual


----------



## Miii (Jul 2, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> ok I laughed really hard when I got what u meant
> 
> and I'm asexual



Probably because you have a sense of humor


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> ok I laughed really hard when I got what u meant
> 
> and I'm asexual



iirc you said you were heterosexual

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah as for the joke it wasnt funny


----------



## aleksandras (Jul 3, 2016)

not really much to say? i suppose asexual is quite normal, i don't feel like there should be a term for it.


----------



## yamashta (Jul 3, 2016)

I do not experience genuine physical sexual attraction to anyone or anything. I do not experience strong enough sexual arousal to ever act on it. I have a very low sex drive.

I consider myself asexual. I want to say I'm aromantic as well, as I don't experience romantic feelings very much at all, but it doesn't stop me from having a girlfriend ( despite having a male romantic preference. ) I think I'm just 'demiromantic', leaning toward homoromantic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't get involved with the trans community or asexual community ( or any gender/sex communities ) because holy heck what even are they LOL...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

Shaming someone for being asexual is just as bad as slut shaming. Honestly I don't mind what people are one way or another, I just couldn't be in a relationship with an asexual person because I'm a redhead and ultra frisky. But I mean as friends and people I know and love in a friend way it's all good. <3


----------



## yamashta (Jul 3, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Shaming someone for being asexual is just as bad as slut shaming. Honestly I don't mind what people are one way or another, I just couldn't be in a relationship with an asexual person because I'm a redhead and ultra frisky. But I mean as friends and people I know and love in a friend way it's all good. <3



Is it proven science that redheads are more 'frisky'?


----------



## aleksandras (Jul 3, 2016)

i feel like it's more of a preference, rather than a sexuality, but if you wanna treat it like it is a sexuality then go ahead


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

yamashta said:


> Is it proven science that redheads are more 'frisky'?



I'm not sure, I've not looked in to it tbh. I do know we do need higher doses of anesthesia. But it's a common thing that red hair is associated with frisky-ness.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Crys said:


> have het ppl in a safe space for me makes me feel unsafe do to hate crimes and all that junk.



not all not sga aro/ace people are het, there are a lot of us who are aro and ace.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 3, 2016)

my thoughts on the asexual community?
well, i don't really have many thoughts on this since i don't really look into it nor am i an asexual but i think those who are asexuals should be treated equally and nothing lower/negative cos why does it matter if they don't have any sexual feelings or desires? it's what they feel so let them be. i dont rlly judge ppl based on their sexuality so ya


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Is it really necessary to look for people “like you” for comfort and validation? Isn’t anyone who respects and appreciates you someone you can turn to for comfort and validation? Does it really matter what sexuality those people are?



it kind of shows that you don’t know what it’s like to be oppressed or be seen as weird or different because of your sexuality/gender orientation…
no it’s not the same for me to talk about trans stuff with cis people, because cis people _don’t understand_. this might sound a bit rude, and i don’t mean “lol every cis person is a bad transphobe and they just don’t get it”, but the truth is that cis people don’t know what it’s like. they don’t know what a trans person experiences, even though a lot of them understand and see what happens they can’t feel it and they don’t know what it’s like to experience it. and imo you often still feel “othered” by cis people even though they’re cool cis ppl. so it can be way more chill to be around people with your own experiences and people who know what you go through. that’s why communities are great.


----------



## Envy (Jul 3, 2016)

What about it? I very often - if not entirely - wish _I_ were asexual. I find sex drive to be irrational, and the idea of sex to actually be pretty gross... But I'm _not_ asexual. D: 

I wish I could be aromantic, too.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Envy said:


> What about it? I very often - if not entirely - wish _I_ were asexual. I find sex drive to be irrational, and the idea of sex to actually be pretty gross... But I'm _not_ asexual. D:
> 
> I wish I could be aromantic, too.



ok thts cool n all but Uh Alrght.
but you can be sex repulsed w/o being asexual!! thats a thing


----------



## nnsfa (Jul 3, 2016)

I really don't care about people's sexuality


----------



## Soraru (Jul 3, 2016)

on the community? i dont know, i don't get involved in the communities. (im ace) 
all i know related to it is that tumblr really hates us lmao


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Soraru said:


> on the community? i dont know, i don't get involved in the communities. (im ace)
> all i know related to it is that tumblr really hates us lmao



Why? I don't use tumblr.


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Soraru said:


> on the community? i dont know, i don't get involved in the communities. (im ace)
> all i know related to it is that tumblr really hates us lmao



Tumblr doesn't hate you. There's a small portion of people who are general jerkwads towards ace people (including ace people putting down other ace people) but it's not a very significant amount.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why? I don't use tumblr.



quite a few people on tumblr think ace and aro people should be excluded from the lgbt+ community because we're "basically het" and don't face oppression.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> quite a few people on tumblr think ace and aro people should be excluded from the lgbt+ community because we're "basically het" and don't face oppression.



Seriously, people are so ignorant. : P


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> quite a few people on tumblr think ace and aro people should be excluded from the lgbt+ community because we're "basically het" and don't face oppression.



I am fairly certain nobody has ever been killed because they were asexual.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I am fairly certain nobody has ever been killed because they were asexual.



Were did that come from?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Were did that come from?



They said that ace people didn't feel oppression, and I took the tone they had as "well that's not right, ace people DO experience oppression".

Which I just don't think is true.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> They said that ace people didn't feel oppression, and I took the tone they had as "well that's not right, ace people DO feel oppression".
> 
> Which I just don't think is true.



They were saying that people think we should be excluded because were basically het & we don't feel oppression, that's not what they believe, I think....


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> They said that ace people didn't feel oppression, and I took the tone they had as "well that's not right, ace people DO experience oppression".
> 
> Which I just don't think is true.



i have never said ace people face oppression..? we don't. lmao what are you getting at i've literally written in the thread before that i know we do not face oppression


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i have never said ace people face oppression..? we don't. lmao what are you getting at i've literally written in the thread before that i know we do not face oppression



Oh well forgive me for not reading every single post! God forbid someone accidentally misreads something!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i have never said ace people face oppression..? we don't. lmao what are you getting at i've literally written in the thread before that i know we do not face oppression



Speak for yourself.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Speak for yourself.



wait what
i am
or....., do you mean that you think we are oppressed..? because honestly that's not the case. yeah we get called freaks or robots or weird, but no one is killed because they're aro or ace. no one is denied a job or called satan's offspring because they're ace or aro. we aren't oppressed because we are ace or aro, yes we are treated badly because of it but we're not facing "aphobia". most things that are said about ace and aro people is actually based on sexist and ableist ideas.


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Speak for yourself.



Discrimination and oppression are not the same thing. Ace people face discrimination and prejudice yes, but not oppression. Society isn't out to get ace people and kill them.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2016)

I believe asexuals are valid and must be respected. I have many asexual friends, and it's a shame that they are barely represented in media.


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> quite a few people on tumblr think ace and aro people should be excluded from the lgbt+ community because we're "basically het" and don't face oppression.


but if ur not,,,sga or trans, ur not queer though or really in lgbt as there is no specific oppression, but that just my opinion tho.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Discrimination and oppression are not the same thing. Ace people face discrimination and prejudice yes, but not oppression. Society isn't out to get ace people and kill them.



They are many different types of oppression though, it doesn't always revolve around murder.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I believe asexuals are valid and must be respected. I have many asexual friends, and it's a shame that they are barely represented in media.



Serious question, not trying to troll. How are you supposed to properly represent asexuals in media, while still having them be well-written characters that aren't solely defined by their asexuality?


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> quite a few people on tumblr think ace and aro people should be excluded from the lgbt+ community because we're "basically het" and don't face oppression.



I'm really getting the urge now to ask some questions. What do people that are part of the LGBT+ community actually think the goal/purpose of a community - like the LGBT+ one - is? To me, your comment makes it sounds like members of the LGBT+ community think a community is only there to comfort people that face oppression. I'm getting a very different vibe when I read comments earlier in this thread, explaining why having people around you that can relate to you besides accepting you is great. 

When I read through all of your comments, it seems like there are a lot of, very different perspectives on what a community, like the LGBT+ community, her purpose(s) should be. And now I'm not saying it's acceptable that LGBT+ members are trying to exclude asexual individuals, but it's definetly understandable in my opinion, if all members seem to think the LGBT+ community should be there for a different reason.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> They are many different types of oppression though, it doesn't always revolve around murder.



I highly doubt that asexuals are denied job opportunities, promotions, housing opportunities, or public services solely due to their asexuality.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Crys said:


> but if ur not,,,sga or trans, ur not queer though or really in lgbt as there is no specific oppression, but that just my opinion tho.



well yeah ace or aro people aren't queer. and i agree that it's weird that we're in the community that exists because of discrimination and oppression when we don't face oppression and the discrimination we face isn't as bad as trans people or sga people do.
but at the same time, i kinda think we should just be allowed to stay..? because, like, as long as we're aware that being ace and/or aro doesn't equal being queer or facing oppression i don't really see any harm in us being there? just as how sga people understand that just because they're sga doesn't mean they face transphobia lmao.
and kicking us out of the community kind of. ... i mean... it has already started a lot of negativity and drama and people being very "us and them" and, like, idk it's just really negative and bad..? 

the community is so very big and as long as we i guess "know our place" i don't really ... . see why we're harmful.. lmao...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> I'm really getting the urge now to ask some questions. What do people that are part of the LGBT+ community actually think the goal/purpose of a community - like the LGBT+ one - is? To me, your comment makes it sounds like members of the LGBT+ community think a community is only there to comfort people that face oppression. I'm getting a very different vibe when I read comments earlier in this thread, explaining why having people around you that can relate to you besides accepting you is great.
> 
> When I read through all of your comments, it seems like there are a lot of, very different perspectives on what a community, like the LGBT+ community, her purpose(s) should be. And now I'm not saying it's acceptable that LGBT+ members are trying to exclude asexual individuals, but it's definetly understandable in my opinion, if all members seem to think the LGBT+ community should be there for a different reason.



well lol i'm not only aro ace, i'm trans too, and i still think it's good to have a community for acceptance and being around people that are like yourself. obviously with the trans community it's also about being able to achieve stuff, like getting rid of bad laws, giving us more rights etc which isn't a thing in the ace community. in the ace community it's more about trying to spread the word that ace and aro people exist.

so i guess if people think the lgbt+ community is there to stop the murders and stuff of lgbt+ people then ace and aro people don't really belong..? but from what i know the lgbt+ community is really big and varied and it can work to achieve a lot of stuff, ranging from trying to change laws, having pride parades, and just having nice support groups where everyone feels like they're alright and not broken. idk but yhhh ...


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> They are many different types of oppression though, it doesn't always revolve around murder.


Was gonna basically say what oath said



oath2order said:


> Serious question, not trying to troll. How are you supposed to properly represent asexuals in media, while still having them be well-written characters that aren't solely defined by their asexuality?


Could just write any ol' good character and just be like "Btw they're ace" I guess?


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I highly doubt that asexuals are denied job opportunities, promotions, housing opportunities, or public services solely due to their asexuality.



Okay, I'm just gonna leave for a bit. >.<
I'm just gonna say one last thing though for anybody outside of the LGBT+ communities, mainly heterosexuals, it must be easy fitting in the crowd and viewed as "normal".


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Serious question, not trying to troll. How are you supposed to properly represent asexuals in media, while still having them be well-written characters that aren't solely defined by their asexuality?



it's very possible!
even them just mentioning the word "asexual" would work. obviously it wouldn't have to mentioned all the time lmao but as long as a character was canonically ace that'd be representation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay, I'm just gonna leave for a bit. >.<
> I'm just gonna say one last thing though for anybody outside of the LGBT+ communities, it must be easy fitting in the crowd and viewed as "normal".



..... not only lgbt+ people are seen as abnormal.
lol.


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay, I'm just gonna leave for a bit. >.<
> I'm just gonna say one last thing though for anybody outside of the LGBT+ communities, it must be easy fitting in the crowd and viewed as "normal".



We're not like, trying to make you feel bad or anything it's just that aro/ace people aren't oppressed for being aro/ace. You should be happy about that tbh.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Serious question, not trying to troll. How are you supposed to properly represent asexuals in media, while still having them be well-written characters that aren't solely defined by their asexuality?



The same way as any other character. There are many personality traits that do not stem from asexuality. Like when gay people are represented, they have other qualities about them other than the fact that they are gay. Same with asexuals. Their sexuality has nothing to do with what kind of character they are.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

op why did you change the title of the thread?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay, I'm just gonna leave for a bit. >.<
> I'm just gonna say one last thing though for anybody outside of the LGBT+ communities, it must be easy fitting in the crowd and viewed as "normal".



I'm gay. just fyi


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2016)

Like imo lgbt spaces or the 'community' is for an oppressed people to come together in the face of people discriminating against them. But my question is WHO is oppression ace and aros, WHERE are the laws specifically made against you, I don't see hate crimes or you being murdered in the streets. lgbt communities were made off the backs of the oppressed ppl poc trans women, lesbians, gay people while they were being killed in streets or being attacked by aids and the government not even giving a second look at that. So my question is why would that include cis and not sga acearo ppl that aren't facing opposition :v


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Uh now that the title's changed LGBTQA+ people are cool but ofc every community has its problems

LG community has its biphobes, Trans community, similarly to the ace community has its people who are "more trans than thou", B community I haven't seen much of but there are actually bi people who think that if they're in a "straight' relationship they shouldn't be allowed to go to pride so that's weird


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I'm gay. just fyi



I wasnt directly talking to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> op why did you change the title of the thread?



Because I wanted to. c:
But seriously though, I want to see peoples views & opinions.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Crys said:


> Like imo lgbt spaces or the 'community' is for an oppressed people to come together in the face of people discriminating against them. But my question is WHO is oppression ace and aros, WHERE are the laws specifically made against you, I don't see hate crimes or you being murdered in the streets. lgbt communities were made off the backs of the oppressed ppl poc trans women, lesbians, gay people while they were being killed in streets or being attacked by aids and the government not even giving a second look at that. So my question is why would that include cis and not sga acearo ppl that aren't facing opposition :v



only person here who thinks ace/aro ppl are oppressed is op. lmao.


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> only person here who thinks ace/aro ppl are oppressed is op. lmao.


thats the point what are y'all doing in lgbt if the only 'abnormal' thing is that ya don't feel romantic/sexual attraction


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Uh now that the title's changed LGBTQA+ people are cool but ofc every community has its problems
> 
> LG community has its biphobes, Trans community, similarly to the ace community has its people who are "more trans than thou", B community I haven't seen much of but there are actually bi people who think that if they're in a "straight' relationship they shouldn't be allowed to go to pride so that's weird



THIS. If you are LGBT+ and you discriminate against any other member of the community, shame on you because you, of all people, should know better. It's a community for a reason, and we're all fighting for equality.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Crys said:


> thats the point what are y'all doing in lgbt if the only 'abnormal' thing is that ya don't feel romantic/sexual attraction



???????? literally could say the same thing about sga ppl and trans ppl but yah alright. only 'abnormal' thing abt me being trans is that i don't identify as the gender i was assigned at birth......?

and lmao ok but since we've already been in the community it's just weird to kick us out. like, it's creating a lot of hatred and ppl being more hateful towards ace ppl which isn't exactly great.......,

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> THIS. If you are LGBT+ and you discriminate against any other member of the community, shame on you because you, of all people, should know better. It's a community for a reason, and we're all fighting for equality.



lol remember the petition some gay guys made about dropping the t in lgbt :^P
the community is rly big so i guess it's bound to be problematic in a lot of ways but tbh i just don't get involved with it too much because there's a lot of drama in some parts and i'm just not really into ppl telling other ppl that they're not trans enough or some other negativity.....,


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm pan and I don't ever really mention it irl because I'm in a hetero relationship and because of how much biphobia (panphobia?) I've seen in the community.

I've also never been to a pride event or any other specified LGBT places - mostly because I feel like I would be unwelcome because I'm not "LGBT enough". I realize that rarely happens, but like, all of the stuff I've already seen has already got me feeling guilty enough for being in a hetero relationship, I'll just take what I have and enjoy it rather than stressing myself out.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm pan and I don't ever really mention it irl because I'm in a hetero relationship and because of how much biphobia (panphobia?) I've seen in the community.
> 
> I've also never been to a pride event or any other specified LGBT places - mostly because I feel like I would be unwelcome because I'm not "LGBT enough". I realize that rarely happens, but like, all of the stuff I've already seen has already got me feeling guilty enough for being in a hetero relationship, I'll just take what I have and enjoy it rather than stressing myself out.



imo you're not in a hetero relationship just because you're w someone of another gender, you're still pan.

and it sucks a ton that people act like that, to call sga ppl in a different gender relationship basically het is rly offensive and sucky. tbh imo ppl shouldn't be elitist about suffering or oppression but yah w/e idk.


----------



## boujee (Jul 3, 2016)

Depends on the interaction. Internet wise or physically interaction? I had a amazing time with the community in los angeles and also my visit with my friend to the gay pride in New York. There's a huge difference than what I'm usually presented on the Internet. Every community has its good and down sides but I ended up finding much more support with physical interaction, especially in learning more about each acronym within the community and hearing stories. A whole lot different compared to a angsty teen/adult that would love to lecture you every minute of their time or forcing you to follow guidelines that ironically makes them abnormal than what they community has been doing in wanting to be "equal". It's kinda like my contribution towards my fellow black community, angry on the Internet but more progressive and civil outside of that(love the debates we discuss during debate).

I also got to meet Blair white <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> imo you're not in a hetero relationship just because you're w someone of another gender, you're still pan.
> 
> and it sucks a ton that people act like that, to call sga ppl in a different gender relationship basically het is rly offensive and sucky. tbh imo ppl shouldn't be elitist about suffering or oppression but yah w/e idk.



Well I mean, it literally is a heterosexual relationship. Yeah we're both pan, yes, but we're also a guy and a girl so there's really no denying it. It still doesn't make me any less pan though, so I agree on that.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 3, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm pan and I don't ever really mention it irl because I'm in a hetero relationship and because of how much biphobia (panphobia?) I've seen in the community.
> 
> I've also never been to a pride event or any other specified LGBT places - mostly because I feel like I would be unwelcome because I'm not "LGBT enough". I realize that rarely happens, but like, all of the stuff I've already seen has already got me feeling guilty enough for being in a hetero relationship, I'll just take what I have and enjoy it rather than stressing myself out.



Save yourself the effort of labelling yourself and the consequences of it. Date whoever the **** you want. Just my piece of advice for your situation.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Save yourself the effort of labelling yourself and the consequences of it. Date whoever the **** you want. Just my piece of advice for your situation.



why would that help.....,


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Save yourself the effort of labelling yourself and the consequences of it. Date whoever the **** you want. Just my piece of advice for your situation.



Literally what does that have to do with my situation lol

I already AM dating whoever I want.


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol remember the petition some gay guys made about dropping the t in lgbt :^P
> the community is rly big so i guess it's bound to be problematic in a lot of ways but tbh i just don't get involved with it too much because there's a lot of drama in some parts and i'm just not really into ppl telling other ppl that they're not trans enough or some other negativity.....,


Never forget when ignorant gay dudes tried to drop the people that paved the way for LGBT rights in the first place!!!



Aestivate said:


> Save yourself the effort of labelling yourself and the consequences of it. Date whoever the **** you want. Just my piece of advice for your situation.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> only person here who thinks ace/aro ppl are oppressed is op. lmao.



I haven't said once that we are oppressed.
Give me an example please.

Edit: I mentioned they're are many different types of oppression and replied to you saying " Speak for yourself " as you do not know if they're has been an asexual people who have been oppressed, even though I don't believe anybody would oppress us.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm not too sure on what the question is really asking since the title was changed, what's my thoughts on the lgbt+ community as a whole? I'm not sure, it has it's problems, like any community or group of people. I've seen so much inter-community hate in the lgbt+ community, mainly biphobia from some gay people and transphobia from cis lgb people, I've heard of trans people being kicked out of bathrooms in gay clubs and suchlike and it makes me sad, of course it's a tiny part of the lgbt+ that is like this, but it still exists when it shouldn't.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 3, 2016)

well they help people who are lbgt+ and help them vent.

but honestly i don't really care and lbgt+ people are cool people i just don't want them to say being straight is bad.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 3, 2016)

They are like everybody and because they are like everybody, they also say stupid things and make mistakes, just like everybody else.

For instance:

A friend of mine from school was a bit effeminate but identify as male and heterosexual.
He liked fashion and was also a bit pervy. Once he fell in love with a store (yes a store) and the girl who was working there, so of course he wanted to work there too and they hired him. After a week, he noticed that the girl he liked, who was also his manager, was very close to another female worker and shared the same perfume, so he naively asked if she was her sister and the girl said "No she's my girlfriend" then added "I just hire homosexuals, I don't want filthy hetero in my store" (well it was not HER store but anyway) So of course my friend fell bad, because now he knew that she had hired him thinking he was gay, which was not the case and because he didn't want to lose his job, he said nothing. Things however didn't get better with the other staff, because they assumed he was gay and shy and virgin, other guys started teasing him a lot, telling him they would teach him how to su...eat ice cream cones!!! Stuff like that, to the point it felt like sexual harassment and my friend resigned. Now even if he were gay, harassement is harassement, if the same thing had happened to a girl being harassed by a bunch of older male co-workers, everybody would shout to hang them by the balls. And not hiring people based on their sexuality is illegal.

Second example: 

A group of lesbians in a bar are telling a younger woman, that they don't know, that she's not really heterosexual, she just didn't meet the right girl and even if she were, they would make her change her mind.
Come on girls! What are you? A bunch of old pervy? Are you merely repeating what a guy told you in the past?

In both examples, the persons didn't provoke them and were respectful and minding their own business, so don't start sprouting the same things you despise the most from people not belonging to your community.

So my thoughts on LGBT+ communities? Well being part of any group doesn't give you the right to bash, discriminate and harass others, same for everybody. Apart that I don't have any problem with anybody and I think it's sad that even in 2016, they are still dealing with hate and discrimination.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2016)

Aniko said:


> They are like everybody and because they are like everybody, they also say stupid things and make mistakes, just like everybody else.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



Lmao I remember this I was the store


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Aniko said:


> They are like everybody and because they are like everybody, they also say stupid things and make mistakes, just like everybody else.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



And those lesbians' names... were Albert Einstein


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

Aniko said:


> They are like everybody and because they are like everybody, they also say stupid things and make mistakes, just like everybody else.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



once more for the people in the back


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 3, 2016)

wasn't this already a thread before that got "fun" and locked?


----------



## Aniko (Jul 3, 2016)

Was I spamming? Perhaps I didn't get the question then.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 3, 2016)

since the title changed, 
my thoughts on the LGBT+ community..i don't really care, have a problem with them or whatever, it's like let them be who they wanna be and let them strut their stuff, i just don't like how _some_ say that being straight is bad and _some_ people in the lgbt+ community bully/attack ppl because they're cis even though they haven't done anything to them (like some in the vent community..)


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> once more for the people in the back



Someone had to


----------



## radical6 (Jul 4, 2016)

as a bisexual i hate lgbt we are DEGENERATE


----------

